# 2011 Mcclain 24 ft Trailer used in freshwater 2950.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean used trailer for up to 24 ft boat 2950.00 Plus TTL 281-802-9151


----------



## Bbretts10 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pictures and width between the tires please.


----------

